# how to install a .run file on ubuntu



## Neo (Oct 16, 2011)

i want to install a .run file on ubuntu. i followed the guide here and it says that you need root permissions to install the file.How do i give root permissions ?
I also followed here but it says that your system is running a X server. What do i do?

The file i want to install is NVIDIA driver file downloaded from nvidia.com.

thanx


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 16, 2011)

On terminal, do
sudo chmod u+x filename.run
sudo sh filename.run

The problem that you are facing is because you need to stop GUI to install Graphics Driver. You can do that by running sudo gdm stop from terminal.

Or better run init 3 to Stop X and then do sh filename.run and then init 5 to start X. You need to perform this step using root.

One more thing, if you follow avobe process you need to use another virtual terminal, use any (CTRL + ALT + F1 to CTRL + ALT + F6), and after doing all these back to CTRL + ALT + F7. Everything will be fine.

BTW if you don't mind, why are you making the thing more complex?? Just go to additional drivers and install NVIDIA Current, no need to do all these.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 16, 2011)

Just to inform you Tarun, once you'll update the current kernel of Ubuntu to a newer one (when it will be released later) the current driver (the one with .run extension) will not work with the new one. You need to install DKMS (Dynamic Kernel Module Support) package via apt. It will recompile the module for the new kernel. But, as krishnandu rightly said, it is NOT recommended. Use the hardware-drivers method.

Also, you'll need these packages as well for the NVIDIA.run file :-
*
1. kernel-source.
2. GCC
3. Build-libraries
4. build-tools
*
To install them all at once, *sudo apt-get install build-essential*.


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Oct 17, 2011)

That's right, I forgot to mention the most important point, if you install from binary, which you are trying to do, you need to compile everything again after each kernel update as specified by @hellknight.

So it's not recomended unless you want to use your own compiled kernel.

So just go to additional drivers and install NVIDIA Current.


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

If you haven't installed the nVidia driver, install from here:

*i.imgur.com/kkOcz.jpg

This is the best way.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Oct 17, 2011)

Can't we just open properties of the".run" file and mark it as executable ?


----------



## ico (Oct 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Can't we just open properties of the".run" file and mark it as executable ?


yeah. you can.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 17, 2011)

JojoTheDragon said:


> Can't we just open properties of the".run" file and mark it as executable ?



Damn! You removed the joy of command line from this thread.


----------



## hellknight (Oct 17, 2011)

^Chill .. Actually, to install NVIDIA's driver manually, he needs to shutdown X & move to init 3.. From there he can do the installation.. IMHO, you should install it via 'Hardware-Drivers' app..


----------



## Neo (Oct 18, 2011)

k ...thanx guys.
so i have installed it with additional drivers.
But i wanted to install it using the  run file. I tried but the was not able to shut down X.
Dunno why but the terminal didn't recognised gdm command. Maybe i did some mistake.
Can someone figure it out.


----------

